# Lime scale removal/prevention



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope this is in the correct section, anyway, I live in a hard water area, and the limescale builds up quickly over everything, washing machine outside water pipe ETC this has now progressed to leaving watermarks on the panels if I don't dry/wipe them off, now as you may or may not know  I HATE washing up, "my girlfriend has a motto" why use one pot or pan when 6 will do!! and as she cooks guess who washes up?? "don't you just lurve PC"  anyway I have now bought a dishwasher "even my kids avoid days when she cooks" and as stated previously limescale build-up is strong in this house Yoda!! the big question "yeah a bit long-winded but I don't get out of the jokes section often so I'm making a meal of this"  What product actually works on reducing/eradicating the build-up so I can use it on the new dishwasher "my new bestist friend" so it lasts longer than my washing machine power washer and shower heads "lots of them" I've seen the tablets you stick in with every wash :doublesho and that seems it may be expensive "did I mention I'm as tight as a duck bum"?? So any good CHEAPER solutions, your answers will make my day/week/month ETC ETC and I may even get to have my kiddies around for lunch, if they realise I now have a fully functional dishwasher, BTW they are from 28 to 36,


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Might be worth getting a water softener plumbed it to your system. Certainly helped at our old place. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Dishwashers have a built in water softener - you need to keep them topped up with salt. If you want to solve whole house problems, then the only way is a water softener. Some claim these "magnetic wonder softeners" work, but there is no scientific reason why they should


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yep as above for whole house water softener is the way to go


----------

